# Lost my printer today



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

The first thing to try is change the USB cable to another USB port on the PC. 
Secondly, in the search box at the bottom left corner, type printers. A pop up menu will appear that says, printers & scanners at the top. It will be highlighted. Press enter or left click on it to open it. Do you see your printer listed? Does is say 'ready', 'offline' or 'disabled'? If it's not listed at all & you have the installation CD, reinstall it.


----------



## Arky217 (Aug 18, 2010)

Read the thread 'Dad Blame Windows 10'


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Greg, yeah, Windows 10 "upgrades" kill my old Lexmark 3-1 printer too, every time. The error messages from the printer are worthless. All the standard patches and fixes I found in support forums did diddly.

To resurrect it, I have to completely uninstall it, delete the driver (not update it), 
and then reinstall everything from scratch.

Give this process a try.
.
.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I got it printing now. I tried to reload the printer software when it first happened after all my attempts. But through my ignorance, I just pulled up "printer" and clicked uninstall. 

Then when I put my printer software CD in to install it, it just asked two questions and I clicked on them, and the program went off screen and shut down = no printer still. 

Today, I went through all the HP apps and deleted every one by clicking "uninstall" . Then, my HP software loaded and installed because I assume it was not recognizing any already installed programs, so it loaded my old printer as a new one. So all is well now with my printer. . 

I am watching the Dad Blame WIN 10 thread intently now and trying to learn. It is really ticking me off with what WIN 10 is doing to we PC users. When Bill Gates starts paying for my internet bill and buying my PC equipment, then he can monopolize my computer world. 

So I too now, am presently on the search to, "get away from the shackles of MS/Windows" . Thanks All !


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Find, install and use a USB 2.0 port. Here I found one for you for $7: https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Description=usb 2.0 pci card&Submit=ENE


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> Find, install and use a USB 2.0 port. Here I found one for you for $7: https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Description=usb 2.0 pci card&Submit=ENE


Thanks' for the link guy...

But for me to install that item would be like me trying to perform open heart surgery. 

I can just see it now in my minds eye.... smoke blowing all through the house with my wife chasing me screaming, " Just WTH have you done now ?? Can't you ever leave anything alone, without FIXIN' on it !!!!!!!!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> But for me to install that item would be like me trying to perform open heart surgery.
> 
> !





If you can plug in an extension cord, you can plug in a a computer board. You remove a knockout on the case (in the right location) and plug in the board.


Or you can bring the case, board and 6 pack to Lexington.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

forget that.... buy this instead... you plug the cord that looks like an extension cord into an outlet, then the USB plug, into an open USB port on your computer... Plus its powered so you dont have to worry about stuff connected to it using up all the available power on a single USB port...

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...1131&cm_re=usb_2.0_hub-_-17-111-131-_-Product

Viola!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Greg, I'm following your pain and you give me hope. My printer stopped working the same day you posted argh!! Different set-up but I suspect I will need to reload my printer software as well. My son is a techie but busy so will be a few days before he can stop by, not a problem for me. In the mean time I will play, just keep track of all of my attempts so he can fix those too.

I do hate being computer stupid but trying to catch up at this age would be useless, technology moving forward while I'm moving backwards.

Glad you got it going.

I'll post here if all else fails for me.
Bud


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Some printers will accept an Ethernet connection, wired or wireless. It doesn't have to be USB. Under ports, change it from USB to TCP/IP. In other words, it takes an IP address just like the PC.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

There have been a lot of grumbling on-line about the Win10 updates uninstalling applications without notifying the owner.

I can attest to this from personal experience.

My guess is Win10 identified the driver software as "incompatible" and uninstalled it. As you learned the only way around this is to do a clean re-install of the printer driver/software.

In its bid to protect Win10 from the ID10T error (i.e. clueless users), MS has become the annoying "big brother" in deciding it knows best what should and should not be on YOUR computer.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Drachenfire, for the most part, what you said it correct but that's mostly for Win 10 Home. I have Win 10 Professional & they don't bother me with updates anymore. There was/is a way to upgrade w/ a key for free. The key is available online. Research it before you try it.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Guap0_ said:


> Drachenfire, for the most part, what you said it correct but that's mostly for Win 10 Home. I have Win 10 Professional & they don't bother me with updates anymore. There was/is a way to upgrade w/ a key for free. The key is available online. Research it before you try it.


I have Win10 Pro and can easily stop Win 10 from automatically updating device drivers or downloading manufacturer apps and icons. However to stop automatic updates to the OS requires modifications in gpedit.

The point is MS should not be removing software from a person’s computer without alerting the user and giving them the option to opt out of the uninstall.


----------

